# Cannulation of the coronary sinus



## jessicaparker1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If a physician is looking for a CPT code for Cannulation of the coronary sinus. Any help? We do it every time we do a biventricular pacemaker or defibrillator implantation.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Oct 29, 2010)

33225, is that what you're looking for?


----------



## skrautkramer (Nov 10, 2010)

33225 is for placing a lead in the coronary sinus for pacing of the left venticular.... I don't think you can code for cannulation alone.


----------

